# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum > [Opinion] Debt Advice Agency - How They Work?

## Debt_Advisor

Hello All Member,
I am new in this forum.

If you have been having problems dealing with your debt and also struggling to get a loan approved, you can seek our help. 

Our debt advice agency can help you get over the problem easily. You can also seek expert advice on debt management by opting for an online debt advice agency. This will help you get the advice at the click of a button and take immediate measures to overcome debt problems.

----------


## QUINN

Will you be able to help South African people?
I am sure our debt issues are very different.

----------


## Dave A

Any idea why my virus scanner goes bonkers when I try to visit your website, Debt Advisor?
It's reporting malicious code  :EEK!:

----------


## Debt_Advisor

Hello
All Member,

Who can you trust to give you the best debt advice ?

Please share your suggestion here ....

----------


## Dave A

Dear Debt Advisor,

You will have noticed that I've merged your last post with the previous thread you started on much the same topic. If you take a close look, Quinn and I both asked questions about your post which you have not bothered to respond to.

If you are not going to engage in discussion, it really begs the question as to why you are posting here at all.

Given that your website URL is debtadviceyoucantrust, I find no small dose of irony in the fact that there seems to be a serious security problem with your website, which means it cannot be trusted at all.

Right now my recommendation is for people to stay away from your website and stay away from you.

Is there any reason why I should change my opinion in this matter?

----------

Graeme (25-May-09), insulin (26-May-09)

----------


## atsgreig

Hello If you want Free Debt Advice so Our friendly team of experts will give you free confidential advice and always recommend the best way forward, based on your circumstances.
Visit:

----------


## Dave A

Oh for goodness sake, are you two related?

Give us answers, not this "go here" nonsense.

Maybe we should rename this the "how to spam a forum" thread.

----------


## Marq

Here you are M'lud.

----------


## Dave A

> Here you are M'lud.


 :Rofl: 

Thanks. Just as well there's two blades on that thing. I've just had confirmation that this was a double headed monster  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sgafc

So it was a spam joke all along...NOT FUNNY, DEBT IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM TO MANY.AXE THEM DAVE :Slap:  :Slap:

----------


## Karina

Debt counselling in South Africa is regulated by the National Credit Regulator.  I am the Marketing Exec in the Western Cape for a company that works with employer groups (managing Emolument Attachment Orders) and individuals facing a debt crisis.  Debt review is the method of paying off debt in the shortest period without the use of a loan. Regards, Karin

----------


## nicsai

unfortunaly my debt problem is due to a lack of knowledge. mr not so clever got a freight when interest rate went up.  and signed a fixed rate before the rate went way down.  the really bad news for myself i signed it for ten years. that is till 2018.  i hear that the banks now only sign fix rate for shorter terms. i wish i was clever

----------


## Perform Computers

Maybe block the two "members" so they can't infest our forum further?

----------


## Dave A

Did I miss something?  :Confused:

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Did I miss something?


 Me too...

----------


## paulnixon

There are many option to get help from the debt service agency, and there are many option too. select the one out of them which release you to from the you from the debt in the short time.the first option is to get the advice you can contact your credit card company get the reduction in the rates of interest. the second way is to get some benefits for the debt card counseling  through your agent. it reduce or eliminates your rates.

----------

